# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مصاحف مخطوطة .... من مواقع متنوعة

## أحمد البكري

سورة الأنعام وسورة يس والفتح والملك والنبأ
والتكاثر والإخلاص والفلق والناس والفاتحة

ويليها أسماء الله الحسنى

ويليها أدعية بالعربية و بالتركية

ورسومات للحرمين









 




ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/043/N0432251_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...r=koran.langEN




> *Full bibliographic record* *Title :* Livre de piété turc contenant plusieurs sourates du 
> Koran
> 
> *Contributor :* Schefer, Charles (1820-1898). Ancien 
> possesseur
> 
> *Type :* manuscrit
> 
> *Language :* Afar Turc ottoman (1500-1928) 
> ...

----------


## أحمد البكري

للحصول على ملف pdf أدخل على الرابط أدناه ستجد على يمين أعلى صفحة  العرض إمكانية Download / Print  بالضغط عليها ستفتح لك نافذة تتيح لك إختيار الملف ك pdf  :
You can obtain several pages of this ******** as an electronic file. You may choose one of the following formats : PDF, single page JPEG or plain ****. 
Choose format :
 PDF 
 JPEG (Only the current page) 
أو صور وكذلك تحميل الملف كاملا أو تحديد الصفحات التي تبغي تحميلها
Choose to download:
 full ********
 a portion of this ********


Choose where to start you selection :
 First page

 Last page read 
 بعد ذلك يطلب منك التعهد بعدم استخدام الملف لأغراض تجارية
فقم بالضغط على الخانة 
Pour une réutilisation non commerciale du contenu
 En cochant cette case, je reconnais avoir pris connaissance des conditions dutilisation non commerciale et je les accepte.
Choose where to end your selection :
 At the end of ********

 Only    page(s)     
Please indicate the page. Please type a number "0" is not a correct value 

بعد ذلك اضغط على  في أسفل النافذة: Envoyer
فيفتح لك صفحة تحميل الملف 





> Description : ° 14-19) et Süleymaniye, Aya Sofya 23 ; Dublin, 
> Chester Beatty 1407 (A. J. Arberry The Koran , pl. 
> 15 ; D. James Qur'ans and bindings from the Chester Beatty Library, A facsimile 
> exhibition , London, 1980, n° 3) ; C. 5 (J. C. Lindberg Lettre à Mr. le 
> chevalier P. O. Br&ouml;nsted sur quelques médailles

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف كامل







http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b8415232j/f925.item

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف 








http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact




> 1594, Iran. Manuscrit enluminé. 
> Papier oriental, 450 feuillets, 390 × 255 mm. 10 lignes à la page, encre noire ou blanche.
> Cote : Arabe 418

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

جزء من مصحف مخطوط

من القرن الـ 15م:




> *Titre :* Tome I  d'un Coran en huit volumes (I, 1-III, 200)*Date d'édition :*1401-1500*Contributeur :* Charles Quint. Ancien possesseur*Contributeur : * Séguier (P., chancelier). Ancien possesseur*Contributeur : * Granvelle (A. Perrenot de). Ancien possesseur








http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف كامل
يليه
رسالة في أحكام التجويد

من القرن الـ 18م:













http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...037c/f575.item

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط كامل

القرن ال16م







http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...0255/f654.item

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط 
بصورة لفافة







http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact





> *Titre :* Coran
> *Titre :* القرآن
> * Date d'édition :* 1601-1700
> *Type :* manuscrit
> *Langue :* Arabe 
> *Format :* ****e 
> avec vocalisation irrégulièrement portée et signes orthoépiques. Les versets ne 
> sont pas séparés. Les titres des sourates ne sont pas indiqués, sauf pour les S. 
> I et II. Le début du ****e est placé sous un frontispice, la suite est inscrite 
> ...

----------


## أحمد البكري

جزء من مصحف مخطوط

من القرن ال18







http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b84192247/f1.planchecontact




> *Titre :* Coran
> *Titre : * القرآن
> *Date d'édition :* 1701-1800
> *Type :* manuscrit
> *Langue :* Arabe 
> *Format :* Te xte 
> avec vocalisation et signes orthoépiques. Les versets ne sont pas séparés. En  tête des sourates figure leur titre, à l'encre rouge. Le ****e est disposé à 
> l'intérieur d'un encadrement linéaire bleu, or et rouge, sous un fonton à décor  d'arabesque où figurent deux oiseaux stylisés. L'écriture est répartie dans une 
> bande latérale qui forme un cadre, et, dans la partie centrale, elle est disposée de manière à réserver des blancs qui dessinent un décor géométrique et 
> ...

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف

بدون تاريخ خطه
611صفحة - 51ميغا
ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0419225_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf










> *Titre :* Coran*Titre :* القرآن*Type :* manuscrit*Langue :* Arabe *Format :* Graphie. - B II. - . Diacritiques absents ; vocalisation : points  rouges. Des groupes de trois traits obliques (. - 1.1.1. - ) séparent les 
> versets ; des. - hā. - ʾ coufiques dorés signalent les groupes de cinq versets,  des cercles de type 1.B.I ceux de dix. En tête des sourates figurent leur titre 
> et le nombre de leurs versets à l'encre dorée. - Parchemin. 300 feuillets. Page : 83 mm. × 125. 15 lignes. Encre noire. Surface d'écriture : 49 mm. × 86. De 4 à 
> 10 feuil-lets/cahier (surtout 6 et 8). Reliure orientale, maroquin noir ; plats rapportés, avec plaque centrale et filets dorés ; doublure en basane*Droits :* domaine public*Identifiant :* ark:/12148/btv1b8419225n*Source :* Bibliothèque nationale de France, Département des manuscrits, Arabe 5122*Description :* F° 1 v° à 300 v° : I, 1-CXIV, 5 Copie anonyme et non datée*Description :* Al-Qur'ān*Description :* Provient de la collection J. Richard*Provenance :* bnf.fr




http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

جزء من مصحف مخطوط 

من الآية 103 من سورة المائدة: ( وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَأَكْثَرُهُمْ لاَ يَعْقِلُونَ .وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى مَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ وَإِلَى الرَّسُولِ قَالُواْ حَسْبُنَا مَا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا أَوَلَوْ كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ شَيْئًا وَلاَ يَهْتَدُونَ . يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ لاَ يَضُرُّكُم مَّن ضَلَّ إِذَا اهْتَدَيْتُمْ إِلَى اللَّهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعًا فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ . يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ شَهَادَةُ بَيْنِكُمْ إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ حِينَ الْوَصِيَّةِ اثْنَانِ ذَوَا عَدْلٍ مِّنكُمْ أَوْ آخَرَانِ مِنْ غَيْرِكُمْ إِنْ أَنتُمْ ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ فَأَصَابَتْكُم مُّصِيبَةُ الْمَوْتِ تَحْبِسُونَهُمَ  ا مِن بَعْدِ الصَّلاةِ ).


إلى  بداية الآية ال13 من سورة الأعلى: (فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَلَا نَاصِرٍ * وَالسَّمَاءِ ذَاتِ الرَّجْعِ * وَالْأَرْضِ ذَاتِ الصَّدْعِ * إِنَّهُ لَقَوْلٌ فَصْلٌ * وَمَا هُوَ بِالْهَزْلِ * إِنَّهُمْ يَكِيدُونَ كَيْدًا * وَأَكِيدُ كَيْدًا * فَمَهِّلِ الْكَافِرِينَ أَمْهِلْهُمْ رُوَيْدًا. بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ سَبِّحِ اسْمَ رَبِّكَ الْأَعْلَى * الَّذِي خَلَقَ فَسَوَّى * وَالَّذِي قَدَّرَ فَهَدَى * وَالَّذِي أَخْرَجَ الْمَرْعَى * فَجَعَلَهُ غُثَاءً أَحْوَى * سَنُقْرِئُكَ فَلَا تَنْسَى * إِلَّا مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ إِنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ الْجَهْرَ وَمَا يَخْفَى * وَنُيَسِّرُكَ لِلْيُسْرَى * فَذَكِّرْ إِنْ نَفَعَتِ الذِّكْرَى * سَيَذَّكَّرُ مَنْ يَخْشَى * وَيَتَجَنَّبُهَ  ا الْأَشْقَى * الَّذِي يَصْلَى النَّارَ الْكُبْرَى * ثُمَّ )


http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact





> *Titre :* Coran*Titre :* القرآن*Type : * manuscrit*Langue :* Arabe *Format :* Ordre 
> réel des feuillets : 8, 6, 9 à 12, 7, 13, 1, 2 à 5, 14, 22, 18 à 21, 27, 17, 29, 35, 36, 30 à 33, 37, 38, 34, 39, 42, 15, 24, 23, 26, 25, 16, 28, 43 à 50, 52, 
> 51, 53, 54, 40, 41. - Graphie. - D I/D III. - . Diacritiques absents ;  vocalisation : points rouges. Les versets ne sont pas séparés ; des. - hā. - ʾ 
> coufiques dorés signalent les groupes de cinq versets, des cercles de type 1.B.I et. - 2.A.II. - ceux de dix. En tête des sourates figurent leur titre et le n
> ombre de leurs versets à l'encre dorée (cf. ff° 11 v°, 14 v°, 16 v°, 20 r°, 23 v°, 24 r°, 25 r°, 33 r°, 35 v°, 38 r°, 39 r°, 40 r° et v°, 41 v°, 42 v°, 43 r°, 
> 44 r°, 45 v°, 46 v°, 47 v°, 49 r° et v°, 50 v°, 51 r° et v°, 53 v° et 54 r° et v°). - Parchemin. 54 feuillets. Page : 113 mm. × 171. 14 lignes. Encre brune. 
> Surface d'écriture : 70 mm. × 135. Reliure : plats, peut-être indiens, du XVIe ou XVIIe s., avec plaque centrale et fleurons estampés sur cuir brun dont le 
> champ a été doré ; la plaque centrale représente une biche et un bouquetin ; les plats ont été pris à un autre volume, tournés de 90° et remontés*Droits :* domaine public*Identifiant : * ark:/12148/btv1b84192262*Source :* Bibliothèque nationale de France, Département des manuscrits, Arabe 5123*Description :* Provient de la collection J. Richard*Description :* Al-Qur'ān*Description :* F° 1 : V, 103-110 ; f° 2 à 5 : VI, 6-52 ; f° 6 : III, 164-175 ; f° 7 :  IV, 11-15 ; f° 8 : III, 154-164 ; f° 9 à 12 : III, 175-IV, 11 ; f° 13 : IV, 
> 15-23 ; f° 14 : XXXIV, 43-XXXV, 2 ; f° 15 : LXX, 1-36 ; f° 16 : LXXIII, 15-LXXIV, 15 ; f° 17 : XXXVI, 44-65 ; f° 18 à 21 : XXXV, 12-XXXVI, 21 ; f° 22 : 
> ...

----------


## أحمد البكري

جزء من مصحف مخطوط 
(يبدو أن الصفحات غير مرتبة)

 (وَلَوْ أَنَّنَا نَزَّلْنَا إِلَيْهِمُ الْمَلائِكَةَ وَكَلَّمَهُمُ الْمَوْتَى وَحَشَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ قُبُلاً مَّا كَانُواْ لِيُؤْمِنُواْ إِلاَّ أَن يَشَاء اللَّهُ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ يَجْهَلُونَ ) [سورة الأنعام] 




( وَارْزُقْ أَهْلَهُ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ مَنْ آمَنَ مِنْهُم بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ قَالَ وَمَن كَفَرَ فَأُمَتِّعُهُ قَلِيلاً ثُمَّ ) [البقرة 126]







> *Titre :* القرآن
> *Type :* manuscrit
> *Langue :* Arabe 
> *Droits :* domaine public
> *Identifiant :* ark:/12148/btv1b8419227g
> *Source :* Bibliothèque nationale de France, Département des manuscrits, Arabe 5178
> *Description :* Al-Qur'ān



http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact


4.3 ميغا

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0419227_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

جزء 
من مصحف مخطوط

من الآية ال58من سورة المؤمنون



حتى الآية ال19 من سورة سبأ


21ميغا

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/043/N0433296_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

6.4ميغا

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0419229_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf
http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b84192299/f1.planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0419230_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf






> *Titre :* Ğuz ʾ XXI du Coran (XXIX, 46 à XXXIII, 30)
> *Date d'édition :* 1382-1399
> *Contributeur :* Muḥammad b. al-Ğazarī. Ancien possesseur
> *Contributeur :* Barqūq. Ancien possesseur
> *Contributeur :* Schefer (C.). Ancien possesseur


http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b8419230z

----------


## أحمد البكري

7.5 ميغا

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0419231_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf





> *Titre :* Ğuz XXVI du Coran (XLVI, 1 à LI, 30)
> *Titre :* القرآن
> *Date d'édition :* 1382-1399
> *Contributeur :* Barqūq. Ancien possesseur
> *Contributeur :*Schefer (C.). Ancien possesseur


http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

جزء تبارك

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0419232_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf










> القرآن





> *Titre :* Ğuz ʾ XXIX du Coran (LXVII, 1 à LXXVII, 50)*Date d'édition :* 1399-1412*Contributeur :* Farağ b. Barqūq. Ancien possesseur*Contributeur :* Schefer (C.). Ancien possesseur




http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

11.3ميغا

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/042/N0427171_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf




> *Titre :* Ğuz ʾ  XXV et XXVI du Coran*Titre :* القرآن*Date d'édition :*1201-1400*Contributeur :* Poulle (I. A.) (?). Ancien possesseur*Contributeur :* Schefer (C.). Ancien possesseur


http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

مخطوط الجزء ال26 من المصحف الشريف



ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0419233_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf





> *Titre :* Ğuz ʾXXVI du Coran (XLVI, 1 à LI, 30)
> *Titre :* القرآن
> *Date d'édition :* 1201-1300



http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

سورة الفتح

من القرن ال16م





http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact


3ميغا

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/043/N0433293_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط كامل

من القرن الـ14م

52.5ميغا

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/040/N0406166_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf








http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط بصورة لفافة

3.3 ميغا

بغداد 1390-1410م

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0419234_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf










http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملف مكون من عدة مخطوطات تاريخ نسخها بين القرن ال14وال15م
140صفحة - 12ميغا

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0419235_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf








http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف 
مخطوط فيه نقص في أوله (الفاتحة والآيات الأربع من أول البقرة) 
وبنهايته ( من سورة الليل إيى سورة الناس)

6ّ0ميغا- 543صفحة

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0419236_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf






http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف ياقوت المستعصمي
1289م

38ميغا - 436صفحة
ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/043/N0433294_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf





> *Titre :* القرآن
> *Date d'édition :* 1289
> *Contributeur :* Marteau, Georges (1858-1916). Ancien possesseur
> *Contributeur :* Farhād Mīrza b. ʿAbbās Mīrza. Ancien possesseur
> *Contributeur :* Yakout al-Mostaʿsimi. Copiste
> *Contributeur :* ʿ Abbās Mirza b. Fatḥ ʿAlī ?āh Qāğār. Ancien possesseur








http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

جزء مخطوط من المصحف
القرن ال16م

60صفحة - 6ميغا
ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/044/N0447036_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf










http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

مجلد من مصحف مخطوط

211ص - 18ميغا
ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0419238_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf


من قول الله تعالى:(الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَيَبْتَغُونَ عِندَهُمُ الْعِزَّةَ فَإِنَّ العِزَّةَ لِلّهِ جَمِيعًا . وَقَدْ نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ أَنْ إِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ آيَاتِ اللّهِ يُكَفَرُ بِهَا وَيُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهَا فَلاَ تَقْعُدُواْ مَعَهُمْ حَتَّى يَخُوضُواْ فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ إِنَّكُمْ إِذًا مِّثْلُهُمْ إِنَّ اللّهَ جَامِعُ الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْكَافِرِينَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ جَمِيعًا. الَّذِينَ يَتَرَبَّصُونَ بِكُمْ فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ فَتْحٌ مِّنَ اللّهِ قَالُواْ أَلَمْ نَكُن مَّعَكُمْ وَإِن كَانَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ نَصِيبٌ قَالُواْ أَلَمْ نَسْتَحْوِذْ عَلَيْكُمْ وَنَمْنَعْكُم مِّنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَاللّهُ يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلَن يَجْعَلَ اللّهُ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ سَبِيلاً إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ يُخَادِعُو نَ اللّهَ وَهُوَ خَادِعُهُمْ ) [سورة النساء 139-142]




إلى قوله تعالى: (( قَوْلَ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي فِيهِ يَمْتَرُونَ . مَا كَانَ لِلَّهِ أَن يَتَّخِذَ مِن وَلَدٍ سُبْحَانَهُ إِذَا قَضَى أَمْرًا فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُن فَيَكُونُ. وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبُّكُمْ فَاعْبُدُوهُ هَذَا صِرَاطٌ مُّسْتَقِيمٌ . فَاخْتَلَفَ الأَحْزَابُ مِن بَيْنِهِمْ فَوَيْلٌ لِّلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِن مَّشْهَدِ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ . أَسْمِعْ بِهِمْ وَأَبْصِرْ يَوْمَ يَأْتُونَنَا لَكِنِ الظَّالِمُونَ الْيَوْمَ فِي ضَلالٍ مُّبِينٍ. وَأَنذِرْهُمْ يَوْمَ الْحَسْرَةِ إِذْ قُضِيَ الأَمْرُ وَهُمْ فِي غَفْلَةٍ وَهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ .  إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَرِثُ الأَرْضَ وَمَنْ عَلَيْهَا وَإِلَيْنَا يُرْجَعُونَ . وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ صِدِّيقًا نَّبِيًّا . إِذْ قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ يَا أَبَتِ ) [سورة مريم 34-42]



http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

مخطوط مصحف كامل 
يليه دعاء الختم

من القرن ال19م

390صفحة - 46ميغا

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0419239_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf







http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

مخطوط مصحف عثماني

بخط: عبد القادر الشكري

رجب 1204هجـ

655صفحة -58.5ميغا
ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/040/N0406158_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf
ه





http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط

خط مغربي
بخط: محمد بن أحمد بن عبد الرحمن الرياحي 
 تاريخ اتمام النسخ: 10 محرم 1044هجـ- 1634م
480صفحة - 48ميغا

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/042/N0427177_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf








http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

مخطوط مصحف كامل
بهاري - الهند - القرن ال16م

يليه دعاء الختم

1287صفحة -131ميغا

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/042/N0427259_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf








http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

مخطوط مصحف من السودان

القرن ال18م

850 صفحة- 66.3ميغا

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/040/N0406149_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf








http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط من الصين

118صفحة - 9ميغا
ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/040/N0406170_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf




http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

جزء آخر من 
مصحف مخطوط من الصين

125صفحة - 8ميغا

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/042/N0422968_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf





http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

مخطوط مصحف كامل

القرن ال14م

611صفحة- 52ميغا
ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/040/N0406166_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf








http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...232j/f925.item

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0415232_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

Nombre de pages: 
*939* 

- Taille: 
*69.1 Mo* 

- Téléchargement:
cliquez ici 


http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

913صفحة -67ميغا
ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0415233_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf




247صفحة -16.3ميغا
ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0415234_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf




237صفحة - 22.3ميغا
ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/042/N0427168_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf


598صفحة - 55ميغا

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/044/N0447037_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf




663صفحة -53.2ميغا
ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/044/N0447025_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact


1.2 ميغا
ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0419224_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf





1.5ميغا
ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/043/N0433295_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf




117صفحة )10.4ميغا

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0419226_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf



جزء من
مصحف مخطوط 


300صفحة -20ميغا



ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0415204_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf








http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b84152047/f303.planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

47ص- 4.2ميغا

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0415205_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf





http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

جزء من مصحف مخطوط

40ص -3.1ميغا

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0415206_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf





http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

جزء من مصحف مخطوط

211صفحة - 20ميغا


ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0415207_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf





http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b8415207g/f211.planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

جزء من مصحف مخطوط

155ص- 13.5ميغا

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0415208_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf






http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

جزء من مصحف مخطوط

127صفحة - 10.2ميغا

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0415209_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf





http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact



جزء من مصحف مخطوط

169صفحة - 14.1ميغا

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0415210_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf





http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact


جزء من مصحف مخطوط

255ص- 21ميغا

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0415213_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf






http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact


جزء من مصحف مخطوط

193صفحة - 16ميغا
ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0415212_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf





http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

جزء من مخطوط مصحف 

415ص- 23.5ميغا


ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0415214_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf






http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact


جزء من مصحف مخطوط

107صفحة - 7.6ميغا

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0415215_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf





http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

جزء من مصحف مخطوط

105صفحة - 9ميغا
ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0415216_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf





http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

جزء من مصحف مخطوط

135ص- 9.6ميغا

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0415227_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf






http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

جزء من مصحف مخطوط
( الملف بحاجة لترتيب صفحاته)
169ص - 11.3ميغا
ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0415226_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

اللوحة الأولى من الملف:
من سورة الطور  (أَمْ لَهُمْ سُلَّمٌ يَسْتَمِعُونَ فِيهِ فَلْيَأْتِ مُسْتَمِعُهُم بِسُلْطَانٍ مُّبِينٍ. أَمْ لَهُ الْبَنَاتُ وَلَكُمُ الْبَنُونَ. أَمْ تَسْأَلُهُمْ أَجْرًا فَهُم مِّن مَّغْرَمٍ مُّثْقَلُونَ . أَمْ عِندَهُمُ الْغَيْبُ فَهُمْ يَكْتُبُونَ . أَمْ يُرِيدُونَ كَيْدًا فَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا هُمُ الْمَكِيدُونَ . أَمْ لَهُمْ إِلَهٌ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ ).


اللوحة الأخيرة في الملف:
من سورة الأنبياء: (بَلْ هُمْ عَن ذِكْرِ رَبّهِمْ مّعْرِضُونَ * أَمْ لَهُمْ آلِهَةٌ تَمْنَعُهُمْ مّن دُونِنَا لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُونَ نَصْرَ  أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَلاَ هُمْ مّنّا يُصْحَبُونَبَلْ مَتّعْنَا هَـَؤُلآءِ وَآبَآءَهُمْ حَتّىَ طَالَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْعُمُرُ , أَفَلاَ يَرَوْنَ أَنّا نَأْتِي الأرْضَ نَنقُصُهَا مِنْ أَطْرَافِهَآ أَفَهُمُ الْغَالِبُونَ * قُلْ إِنّمَآ أُنذِرُكُم).


http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact#

----------


## أحمد البكري

جزء من مصحف مخطوط

136ص- 7.8 ميغا
ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0415225_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

لوحة أولى من الملف :
من آية 137من سورة البقرة: ( وَّإِن تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّمَا هُمْ فِي شِقَاقٍ فَسَيَكْفِيكَهُ  مُ اللَّهُ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ . صِبْغَةَ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ صِبْغَةً وَنَحْنُ لَهُ عَابِدُونَ ) 


لوحة آخيرة:
الآية 15و16 من سورة التغابن : (إِنَّمَا أَمْوَالُكُمْ وَأَوْلادُكُمْ فِتْنَةٌ وَاللَّهُ عِندَهُ أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ .فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ وَاسْمَعُوا وَأَطِيعُوا وَأَنفِقُوا خَيْرًا لّأَنفُسِكُمْ وَمَن )



http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

جزء من مصحف مخطوط:

75ص-5.3ميغا
ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0415224_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

الآية 119 من سورة النساء: (وَلَأُضِلَّنَّه  ُمْ وَلَأُمَنِّيَنّ  َهُمْ وَلَـءَامُرَنَّ  هُمْ فَلَيُبَتِّكُنّ  َ ءَاذَانَ ٱلْأَنْعَٰمِ وَلَءَامُرَنَّه  ُمْ فَلَيُغَيِّرُنّ  َ خَلْقَ ٱللَّهِ ۚ وَمَن يَتَّخِذِ ٱلشَّيْطَٰنَ وَلِيًّا مِّن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ فَقَدْ خَسِرَ خُسْرَانًا مُّبِينًا)


 آية15و16 من سورة الشعراء: (إِنَّا مَعَكُم مُّسْتَمِعُونَ. فَأْتِيَا فِرْعَوْنَ فَقُولَا إِنَّا رَسُولُ رَبِّ ٱلْعَٰلَمِينَ.أَ  ْ أَرْسِلْ مَعَنَا بَنِى إِسْرَٰءِيلَ)





http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

جزء من مصحف مخطوط

125ص- 9 ميغا
ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0415223_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

من سورة الفاتحة


إلى آية 118 من سورة آل  عمران: (فَبِئْسَ مَا يَشْتَرُونَ. لا تَحْسَبَنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ يَفْرَحُونَ بِمَآ أَتَوا۟ وَّيُحِبُّونَ أَن يُحْمَدُوا۟ بِمَا لَمْ يَفْعَلُوا۟ فَلَا تَحْسَبَنَّهُم بِمَفَازَةٍۢ مِّنَ ٱلْعَذَابِ ۖ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌۭ وَلِلَّهِ مُلْكُ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلْأَرْضِ)



http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact



جزء من مصحف مخطوط 

277ص - 18.6 ميغا
ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0415220_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

آية 19 من سورة ألأنفال: (    وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ . يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ أَطِيعُواْ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلاَ تَوَلَّوْا عَنْهُ وَأَنتُمْ تَسْمَعُونَ . وَلاَ تَكُونُواْ  كَالَّذِينَ قَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَهُمْ لاَ يَسْمَعُونَ . إِنَّ شَرَّ الدَّوَابَّ عِندَ اللَّهِ الصُّمُّ الْبُكْمُ الَّذِينَ لاَ يَعْقِلُونَ . وَلَوْ عَلِمَ اللَّهُ فِيهِمْ خَيْرًا لَّأَسْمَعَهُمْ وَلَوْ أَسْمَعَهُمْ لَتَوَلَّوْا   وَّ  هُم مُّعْرِضُونَ) 
من آية 31 من سورة النور: (وَإِن قِيلَ لَكُمُ ارْجِعُوا فَارْجِعُوا هُوَ أَزْكَى لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ عَلِيمٌ. لَّيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَن تَدْخُلُوا بُيُوتًا غَيْرَ مَسْكُونَةٍ فِيهَا مَتَاعٌ لَّكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تُبْدُونَ وَمَا تَكْتُمُونَ . قُل لِّلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ . يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ وَيَحْفَظُوا فُرُوجَهُمْ ذَلِكَ أَزْكَى لَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا يَصْنَعُونَ . وَقُل لِّلْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ يَغْضُضْنَ مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِنَّ وَيَحْفَظْنَ فُرُوجَهُنَّ وَلا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلاَّ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَلْيَضْرِبْنَ بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلَى جُيُوبِهِنَّ وَلا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ إِلاَّ لِبُعُولَتِهِنّ  َ أَوْ آبَائِهِنَّ أَوْ آبَاء بُعُولَتِهِنَّ أَوْ )



http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

جزء من مصحف مخطوط
209ص - 12.8ميغا

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0415219_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

سورة مريم: (وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ مُوسَى إِنَّهُ كَانَ مُخْلَصًا وَكَانَ رَسُولا نَّبِيًّا . وَنَادَيْنَاهُ مِن جَانِبِ الطُّورِ الأَيْمَنِ وَقَرَّبْنَاهُ نَجِيًّا )



 سورة الجمعة (قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ هَادُوا إِن زَعَمْتُمْ أَنَّكُمْ أَوْلِيَاء لِلَّهِ مِن دُونِ النَّاسِ فَتَمَنَّوُا الْمَوْتَ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ . وَلَا يَتَمَنَّوْنَهُ أَبَدًا بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِالظَّالِمِينَ . قُلْ إِنَّ الْمَوْتَ الَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ )


http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

جزء من مصحف مخطوط

285ص- 16.5 ميغا

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0415217_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

من سورة الحجرات : (يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تُقَدِّمُوا بَيْنَ يَدَيِ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ .يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَرْفَعُوا أَصْوَاتَكُمْ فَوْقَ صَوْتِ النَّبِيِّ وَلا تَجْهَرُوا لَهُ) 



إلى سورة النازعات:( قُلُوبٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ وَاجِفَةٌ . أَبْصَارُهَا خَاشِعَةٌ . يَقُولُونَ أَئِنَّا لَمَرْدُودُونَ فِي الْحَافِرَة.ِ أَئِذَا )


http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط:

258ص - 13.6 ميغا

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0419223_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf

من سورة النجم : (أَلَكُمُ الذَّكَرُ وَلَهُ الأُنثَى . تِلْكَ إِذًا قِسْمَةٌ ضِيزَى . إِنْ هِيَ إِلاَّ أَسْمَاءٌ سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُم مَّا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِن سُلْطَانٍ)


سورة المرسلات : (فَإِذَا النُّجُومُ طُمِسَتْ .وَإِذَا السَّمَاء فُرِجَتْ . وَإِذَا الْجِبَالُ نُسِفَتْ )



http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

578صفحة -29.8 ميغا
ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0415222_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf


من سورة النساء آية 124: (وَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ مِن ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَأُولَئِكَ يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ وَلاَ يُظْلَمُونَ نَقِيرًا. وَمَنْ )



سورة  القيامة : (القيامَةِ. فَإِذَا بَرِقَ الْبَصَرُ . وَخَسَفَ الْقَمَرُ . وَجُمِعَ الشَّمْسُ وَالْقَمَرُ . يَقُولُ الإِنسَانُ يَوْمَئِذٍ أَيْنَ الْمَفَرُّ )



http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط أندلسي 

تاريخ النسخ: آخر جمادى الآخرة 703 هجـ: يناير 1304م

268ص - 23ميغا

ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0415228_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf









http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

من أول سورة آل عمران إلى نهاية سورة النساء

138ص - 12.7 ميغا
ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0415229_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf







http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv...planchecontact

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحــــــــــــ  ــــــــف مخطوط

القرن ال16م





http://pudl.princeton.edu/viewer.php...e/243/mode/2up

----------


## صبيح خليل محمود

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ولو تكرمت علينا برفعها على روابط تدعم الاستكمال واسرع اذا كانت خدمة النت جيدة عندكم واتمنى ان ترفع لتعم الفائدة بارك الله فيك

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط 
مع ترجمة للتركية العثمانية



https://socrates.leidenuniv.nl/view/...e&usePid2=true


https://socrates.leidenuniv.nl/R/QKB...ase=GEN01-DISC

----------


## صبيح خليل محمود

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ولو تكرمت علينا برفعها على روابط تدعم الاستكمال واسرع اذا كانت خدمة النت جيدة عندكم واتمنى ان ترفع لتعم الفائدة بارك الله فيك

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://www.mediafire.com/?vw9233z01gjb3se

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://www.mediafire.com/?k3sqz5a7cxab8a0

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط 
القرن ال16م
.
ftp://ftp.bnf.fr/041/N0415232_PDF_1_-1DM.pdf
أو
http://www.mediafire.com/?retiai867c11tcw
.
المصدر
http://gallica.bnf.fr/ark:/12148/btv1b8415232j









.







.
.
.

----------

